# Were you nervous about taking Clomid?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

A totally self centred poll I am sorry but I have recently decided to take Clomid but as so nerous about it and so have issued this poll mainly because it is such a scaring medictaion to take I feel and so powerful.  Thanks.


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Nikki, I have put my vote as a no, as i was more excited then nervous but there was a little bit of nervousness aswell though. 
I couldnt wait to start it, i didnt really think about the side effects so much at the time. I am due to take it again soon, infact i have a little stock as my dr has perscribed me it a few times but i have decided to wait untill my hydro tube is taken out.   i dont want to do too much clomid as i was a little concerned as i think i read somewhere that they recommend no more than 6 courses as anymore can possibly cause problems. not 100 % sure though if im correct. 

I have read that some girls are very scared of multiple births, is that one of your worries hun? 

sorry to ramble, end result= more excited then nervous but definatly a bit nervous!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Summer thanks for your feedback - multiple births - oh god no - that'd be a godsend - just worried cause of it being such a potent medication I guess.


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki

I am a 'no' and my thought are along the same lines as Summer. I was excited and as you are aware I am hoping to go back on it, see what the doctor has to say. 

Good luck 

Shaz xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

i have put my answer as no to i was  more excited but a little  nervous at the same time i didn't stop to think about the side affects eather I'm also due to start them again soon good luck to you

love bw xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I put "no" cos, as the others have said, I was more excited than anything else...I was initially only prescribed 3mths to "boost" (as I ovulate naturally) but decided to do another 3mths...we were supposed to start IVF in January but looks more & more likely that will have to put back a month or so as our private hospital is being refurbed in Feb so closing....if this is the case then I may ask to stay on clomid another few months...had the last month off.
Good luck & you know all us crazt clomid chicks will be here for you (even if I am only an honorary clomid chick at the moment  )

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just wanted to wish you all the best Nikki   

As I'd already had 2 ICSI cycles, clomid was not a worry to me ~ it actually seemed 'easy' compared to all the injections, I was past caring about meds by then   

I think I was more excited than anything.  My only side effect was a sicky feeling ~ but I hear people say you should take it in the evening, so you get the effects at nighttime while you're asleep!

Marie xx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Good luck, Nikki

I too was a mixture of excitement and nerves.

Please make sure your clinic monitor you properly with scans/bloods. I took 6 months clomid with no monitoring which I now know is   but at the time I was so desperate to start tx and I didn't know about this site in those days. I just trusted the doc  

Hope they look after you and you get a BFP    

Nicky x


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes! I hate taking any drugs, and Clomid had unpleasant side effect for me. I was on high dose and it still didn't work, even when combined with IUI, but that is a long story....

I personally felt better during IVF than when I was on Clomid, but maybe I had just "toughenend up" by then! I find that you do get rather blase about medications and medical procedures after a few treatment cycles.

Jules
xxx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Nikki

I was very nervous before taking clomid as had read a lot about the different side effects that you can get and it scared me, saying that I think the more you read the more likely you are to experience side effects as you get that idea in your mind.

I fell pg on my first cycle of clomid, so was very lucky and I wish you all the luck in the world  

Niki x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Nikki  
I voted no, I was very excited to be trying something new that might actually work.
Hopefully you won't be on it long


----------

